# *εκ του μη άνευ > εκ του μη όντος, εκ των ων ουκ άνευ



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Είναι μια έκφραση που χρησιμοποιώ και που ακούω συχνά κι επειδή δεν την βρίσκω στα λεξικά, αναρωτιέμαι αν ξέρει κανείς την προέλευσή της.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Μήπως εννοείς "εκ του μη όντος"; Ξέρω "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ" και "εκ του μη όντος". Αυτό που λες δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Το "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ" το ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα. Το Google δίνει μόλις 15 αποτελέσματα για το εκ του μη άνευ, κι εγώ προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πότε την πρωτοσυνάντησα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ"


...που συχνά απαντάται ως «εκ των ουκ άνευ». Ίσως να επηρεάστηκε από εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Στα περισσότερα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί από το «εκ του μη όντος».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Και στα υπόλοιπα, ταιριάζει το "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ". Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρόκειται για λανθασμένο συνδυασμό των δυο εκφράσεων.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα περισσότερα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί από το «εκ του μη όντος».



Λογικά αυτή είναι η σημασία, εκεί που δεν υπάρχει κάτι (συνήθως ζήτημα). Και στα περισσότερα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, αυτό είναι το νόημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2010)

Για δεύτερη φορά ακούω την κ. Κατερίνα Ακριβοπούλου που σχολιάζει πολιτικές ειδήσεις στον Σκάι, να λέει "Είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ" εννοώντας "Είναι περιττό, είναι άνευ περιεχομένου".


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Για δεύτερη φορά ακούω την κ. Κατερίνα Ακριβοπούλου που σχολιάζει πολιτικές ειδήσεις στον Σκάι, να λέει "Είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ" εννοώντας "Είναι περιττό, είναι άνευ περιεχομένου".



Αν-ακριβοπούλου, λοιπόν η κυρία...


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2010)

Τι θαυμάσια ατάκα!


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 25, 2010)

Τη φράση "εκ του μη άνευ", για να μολογήσω την αμαρτία μου, δεν την έχω ματακούσει. Το "εκ του μη όντος" και το αντίστοιχο λατινικό _ex nihilo,_ που πολλές φορές αποδίδεται "εκ του μηδενός", είναι κλασικές πατερικές ατάκες για τη δημιουργία του κόσμου, ότι δηλ. ήρθε σε ύπαρξη χωρίς προϋπάρχουσα ύλη. Οπότε το να πούμε σήμερα αυτή τη φράση σημαίνει τη δημιουργία μιας κατάστασης χωρίς προφανή αιτία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2010)

Για τη σημασία τής φρ. _εκ του μη όντος_ και η σχετική αναφορά στον Δημητράκο:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 8, 2011)

Αυτό το «εκ των ων ουκ άνευ» πάντοτε μ' ενοχλούσε. Συχνά σχολιάζουν οι λαθοθήρες πως το σωστό είναι αυτό και όχι το «εκ των ουκ άνευ» που λένε ορισμένοι. Αλλά τι σόι σύνταξη είναι αυτή με άρθρο και την αναφορική αντωνυμία; «Εξ ων ουκ άνευ» το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ου κείται, ακόμη και το "λανθασμένο" «εκ των ουκ άνευ» θα το καταλάβαινα, με το άρθρο ως αναφορικό όπως γίνεται ενίοτε, αλλά τη σύνταξη του «εκ των ων ουκ άνευ» ποτέ μου δεν την κατάλαβα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Προσωρινά, προλαβαίνω να μεταφέρω το πλαισιάκι από το ΛΝΕΓ, που κακώς δεν αντιγράψαμε ως τώρα:

*εκ των ων ουκ άνευ.* Ελλειπτική φράση. Η πλήρης: *όρος εκ των ών ουκ άνευ (εστί)* «προϋπόθεση από εκείνες που δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχουν»· άρα «απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση». Αντίστοιχο λατινικό: *(conditio) sine qua non*. Το ενίοτε λεγόμενο «εκ των ουκ άνευ» είναι, προφανώς, εσφαλμένο.​


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2011)

Α, κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον π2. Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς, και το σωστό, είναι ελλειπτικό, γιατί να μη δεχτούμε το πολύ ομαλότερο "εκ των ουκ άνευ". Για να μην πω ότι στα σημερινά στρωτά ελληνικά πιο φυσική μού φαίνεται η έκφραση "αυτό είναι ουκ άνευ", ή "αυτό είναι από τα ουκ άνευ".


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Άμα είναι να πάρεις κομμάτι από το απολίθωμα και να τους δώσεις νέα ταυτότητα, ναι, είναι μια χαρά π.χ. το «αυτό είναι από τα ουκ άνευ», αρκεί να το γράφουμε κι εκεί που σηκώνει. Το «εκ των ουκ άνευ» είναι λίγο μπάσταρδο (μπάσταρδο, δηλαδή, είναι το «εκ των» στη δημοτική, όπως π.χ. «είναι ένας εκ των μεγαλυτέρων δημιουργών»). Στα αρχαία, βέβαια, μπορούμε να παραλείψουμε το «εστί», αλλά όχι το «ών», έτσι δεν είναι; Οπότε, ή ολόκληρο το απολίθωμα εκεί που το σηκώνει η παρέα ή το λάθος σε ένα διάλογο που θέλει να δείχνει φυσικός, με τα λάθη του, ή το ωραίο της δημοτικής με το χρυσό δοντάκι.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα απολιθώματα, αρκεί να είναι βέβαιο πως είναι γνήσια και ορθά. Και, ξαναλέω, το απολίθωμα μου έμοιαζε σε πρώτη ανάγνωση συντακτικά προβληματικό. Ψάχνοντας λίγο στην αρχαία γραμματεία, βρίσκω τη φράση «ων ουκ άνευ» συχνά (πάνω από 60 παραδείγματα), αλλά παγιωμένη και κλινόμενη (το ων ουκ άνευ, τα ων ουκ άνευ, τον ων ουκ άνευ κλπ.), και, αν δεν μου διέφυγε κάτι, τέτοια βάρβαρη ώρα, ούτε μια φορά με την πρόθεση εκ. Αυτό σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: α) ότι η επιφύλαξή μου για το συντακτικό ήταν υπερβολική: φαίνεται πως η φράση «ων ουκ άνευ» είχε γίνει λογοτυπική, οπότε το «εκ των ων ουκ άνευ» είναι λιγότερο απαράδεκτο συντακτικά απ' όσο νόμιζα· β) ότι το «εξ ων ουκ άνευ», ή το «από τα ουκ άνευ» του Νίκου παραμένουν απολύτως θεμιτοί τύποι, καθώς το απολίθωμα δεν περιείχε εκ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Μια μικρούλα μικρούλα διαφωνία: απολίθωμα δεν είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στην αρχαία γραμματεία αλλά ο τύπος ή η έκφραση που μας παραδόθηκε και που μπορούμε να καταθέσουμε χωρίς να σηκωθούν φρύδια. Για παραδείγματα απολιθωμάτων το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τα: _εν τούτοις, συν τω χρόνω, δόξα τω θεώ_ (επειδή είναι δοτικές).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Δεκτή η διόρθωση, αλλά από ποιον μας παραδόθηκε; (Προσθήκη: τα γκουγκλοβιβλία μου λένε ότι μας παραδόθηκε παλιά: 27 παραδείγματα πριν το 1900).


----------

